# Diverse bag on the Hocking



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I had Friday off so I decided to make one (probably) final trip on the Hocking to wade and chase river fish for the year. Let me tell you, waders would have been a decent choice. The swimming trunks were a bit chilly Friday morning. Numbness aside, I caught some fish. Productive patterns: zonker pattern I make I call a Bunny Baitfish, yellow/olive deer hair diver, white/emerald Kreelex streamer, and a craw pattern that I can't remember the name to (brass eyes, Ice Chenille body, sili legs tail, sili legs "wing").




























This smallie was just GORGEOUS:





































Random tomato plant growing on rocks beside the river:


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Random tomato plant growing on rocks beside the river:








[/QUOTE]

tomato seeds dont get digested and get out from the sewage treatment plants.

I cant get into having one as a snack---ive seen them on Rocky River in Cleveland---but that just me.


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice fish! Well done!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Nice fish. I bet it feels great to catch them on something you tied yourself.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

i found several tomato plants on a stream i fish. Hmmmm. Potty break?


----------



## young fisherman (Jun 21, 2011)

Where is the hocking river I've never heard of it?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

young fisherman said:


> Where is the hocking river I've never heard of it?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## young fisherman (Jun 21, 2011)

It's an Ohio river tributary, I see.i bet that holds some decent sized smallmouth


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

